# new foster girl with weird coloration - help on figure out what to call it?



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

hey all~

I was cruising through craigslist on my daily search for rat-related anything, and came across a listing for someone offering their rat for snake food because she was very aggressive and bit anyone that came near her, rat or person. I emailed and later that day, was handed over this girl in a very tiny bird cage that stunk to high heaven and back.

It only took me seconds to figure out that with a change of cage, clean fresh fleece and bedding, good food and a new water bottle as the one had actual algae growing inside it, she's already a much happier rat. That being said, took me another day to figure out the reason of her aggression - she's cage protecting. Inside her cage, she will tear your finger off. Outside her cage in a neutral place, she's fine. I've noticed that in my opinion she looks a bit thin too, but then again her food dish was actually full of corn.. and that's it. Just kernel corn you can pick out of any crop field. *facepalm*

People will never cease to amaze me.

Either way, I let her de-stress for a couple days before getting photos up on here, because I want to ask you all what in the heck is up with her coloring. I'll be honest - I don't know a whole lot about coloring, or this rusting that she seems to have and if it's something to be concerned about? She is very pretty though, and I hope she'll start warming up so that after her quarantine she can be tested if she can go with the other girls.

Oh, and she needs a name still - any suggestions? My current ratties are Olive, Pita, Yoko, Emma, Willow, and Peanut, although it doesn't need to fit any sort of theme because obviously, they don't really anymore.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

she appears to be some sort of rusted, variegated blue hooded?
Shes pretty.


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

Kiko said:


> she appears to be some sort of rusted, variegated blue hooded?
> Shes pretty.


Thanks, I knew I needed help figuring that one out :3


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh she's beautiful! I'm rubbish at names I'm afraid but she deff needs something pretty 

Yay it makes me happy to see rescued rats


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

The rusting could be due to poor diet. It might clear up a little. Either that or its genetic and the rusting will soon cover her whole body. Not to much is known about rusting. Ive seen it most latelly in blue rats, black feeder rats and mink based rats.


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

Legends Of Rock Rattery said:


> The rusting could be due to poor diet. It might clear up a little. Either that or its genetic and the rusting will soon cover her whole body. Not to much is known about rusting. Ive seen it most latelly in blue rats, black feeder rats and mink based rats.


Well, she definitely had a poor diet - the lady who had her thought giving her kernel corn was good enough. At least she's getting the right food now - I'll just keep an eye out on how it goes.

And I think I'm going to name her Norah. ^^


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

She's a cutie! Glad you were able to rescue her, I'm sure with some time she'll come around.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

People like you make me smile. Thanks for doing what's best for this little girl and working with her. She's adorable.

PS I love the name Norah.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Shes a Russian Blue variegated or mis-marked hooded. I think the rusting may fade a little with a better diet, but you will likely always be able to see it. Its nothing to be concerned about, health wise.. just her coat didn't hold its color very well.


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

Just to let you all know Norah found a forever home! Man, that was quick!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats great news!!


----------



## Faye302 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yay!! So happy to hear that she has a forever home to love on her and spoil her rotten!


----------

